# Effects of Oil Pan Heater



## Crash (Sep 14, 2015)

So my 2014 cruz diesel came with an oil pan heater, and last night it was going to be below -0F. So I decided to plug the car in for the first time. 

In the morning, the start was still a little sluggish. It still appeared to take the same amount of time for the engine temp gauge to reach the normal line.

Curious how I can tell if the oil pan heater was actually working. Any indications? What should I expect when I start up the car after being heated all night?

Thanks


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

pull the dipstick

the end of the dipstick in the oil will not be warm to the touch, but it will be warmer than way higher on the dipstick

thats the only way to notice

the car starts fine here plugged in or not to -50

something is wrong with your fuel or youre overthinking it.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

yeah i live in canada too, it gets cold and i never have an issue. started at -30c no problem and wasnt plugged in.


----------



## Crash (Sep 14, 2015)

On a -15F morning, it started but it certainly let me know that it did not like the cold. I figured why not use the heater.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Never once plugged mine in and it starts every time. Proper seasonally adjusted fuel is the key to starting any diesel. Whether you're in Alaska or Antarctica.


----------



## GlennGlenn (Nov 27, 2015)

We hit 0 this morning (F) and I plugged in Old Nelly and she started fine. The advantage of the oil pan heater (for me) is that it seems to blow heat a LOT sooner than if I don't plug it in. Going to hit -10 (F) on Friday night, so I will see if plugging in makes a difference.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

mines been unplugged more than plugged cuz of the recall on the oil pan heater cord...i didnt plug it in from the time i got the notice til i finally got it into the dealer

since then ive just been too lazy to plug it in, cant tell the difference


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

GlennGlenn said:


> We hit 0 this morning (F) and I plugged in Old Nelly and she started fine. The advantage of the oil pan heater (for me) is that it seems to blow heat a LOT sooner than if I don't plug it in. Going to hit -10 (F) on Friday night, so I will see if plugging in makes a difference.


I thought you were in Florida?


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

I don't think the oil pan heater is going to have much of an effect on starting. Could it have effects on long term engine life by allowing it to initially start with slightly warmer oil? Maybe. As others have posted, I have never plugged mine in and it started just fine on some -30C mornings with properly maintained Diesel fuel.


----------



## GlennGlenn (Nov 27, 2015)

Tomko said:


> I thought you were in Florida?



Right now I am up north over by dere.........


----------

